# words are not required



## old149 (May 20, 2013)

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

I had a 48 ford like that cub. It's the one I pushed more miles than I drove it. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

why is the green tractor pushing the white one?


----------



## old149 (May 20, 2013)

I am not pushing it I am pulling to my shop


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
So I guess words were required!!
I thought the deere rear ended you!:lmao:


----------



## old149 (May 20, 2013)

:usa::usa:Hi I had a 48 ford log truck I hauled a lot of logs with it


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I thought the Deere Rear ended or was pushing the Cub too.


----------



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

old149 said:


> I am not pushing it I am pulling to my shop


I was just being a smartie pants. Guess im not as funny as i think i am. my girl telles me this all the time. maybe shes on to something


----------



## old149 (May 20, 2013)

:dazed::dazed::dazed::dazed::dazed::dazed:O your funny alright my wife is still giggling she knows how much I hate green things and
think that my 149 is a cadillac 
the green thing sucked the screws from the valves whith took out the seats then went in to the engine so I guess you know the rest of the story
I though I might get some good junk of from it but there is nothing good even the reared whith was a positive track is no more positive 
Have a good fathers day old149
ByeByeByeByeByeByeByeByeByeByeBye


----------



## old149 (May 20, 2013)

ByeByeByeByeByeByeByeByeByeByeByeByeByeLook at the damages that what happens when you run into a cub
ROAD KILL
Have a nice fathers day 
old149


----------



## BillOH (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks about right to me!


----------

